# Cost of Metal Horse Runs?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You can't beat local knowledge for questions like this, because this global community we will say "it all depends"

If you are on the ubiquitous Book of Faces, check out if there are any farming or equestrian groups based in your area, they usually know where to find the best deals in material, or even what you are looking for ready made at good price.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You want prices for your area....
_https://www.carolinacarportsinc.com/ {you may need to copy & paste the link}_
You can build and price exactly what you want in size, shape, configuration, options, colors..with delivery and installation.
This is only one company of hundreds...
I see many of these in farmer/rancher fields by me to protect equipment, roofs for livestock and some use for horse barn roofing with stalls below open for cooling breezes although some do fully enclosed walls and doors...
Also look into pole barn kits which are economical but can be a good starting point for a nice barn to be finished underneath with time.
_Happy shopping._
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditto the above poster but I will also add:

It sounds as if you want something similar to "mare motels" that are pipe panel corrals with a roof over them, and popular out west.

You can google "mare motels" and get plenty of hits.

I have linked FCP barn builders as they built my loafing shed when I lived in SoCal. They were reasonably priced back then.

You can look they their sizes and designs to at least give you an idea of what you might want someone local to put up for you. Pipe panel construction is simple as long as someone not familiar with it has a design to follow.

Mare Motels - FCP Building


----------

